# MALE oR FEMALE?



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 12, 2007)

can someone tell me if this a male or a female?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 12, 2007)

It looks like a female to me. Next time get a better abdomin shot :wink:


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's a better shot see if anyone can determine if it's a male or female?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 12, 2007)

Female


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 12, 2007)

How can you tell?


----------



## edash (Jul 12, 2007)

As ever, male 8 segments female 6!


----------



## jarek (Jul 12, 2007)

to me it looks like a male but picture isn't close enough to tell


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

Female.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 12, 2007)

it's a transy


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

Hard to tell from these pictures, but I'll say female for now.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 13, 2007)

my guess is female too, the last segment appear to be large.


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 13, 2007)

I will be getting more pictures. Also I'm expecting 3 more mantids arriving. One L6 and a couple of them newborns L1 9 days. As I was told.


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2007)

You need a better pic.


----------

